# Planet of the Dead ~DW Specials~



## Bombsii (Feb 12, 2009)

As David Tennant announces hes leaving, the specials go into filming. 

Planet of the Dead

Discuss.


----------



## opaltiger (Feb 12, 2009)

this is the most unoriginal name for anything ever


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 13, 2009)

Planet of the Dead is pretty dull but knowing RTD its got a hidden meaning, I hope.


----------



## Colossal (Feb 13, 2009)

I just want Tennant to leave so they can actually change the show finally.


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy (Feb 13, 2009)

Its fun watching David Tennnant heppy.


----------



## Flora (Feb 14, 2009)

I don't actually watch it but my mom does and my friend does too. (my friend has David Tennant in her locker.)

She's probably ecited but then again she was upset and when I asked her why she wa like, "The Doctor DIED!!  And the new one is UGLY!!!"


----------

